# Robustes Holz



## Hagalaz (1. Feb. 2012)

Hi Leute,
da ich ein totaler Blankwaffenfreund bin und auch die alten Kampftechniken erlernen möchte würde ich mir gern 2 Gladius aus Holz herstellen um damit zu trainieren.
Nur weis ich nicht genau welches Holz sich am besten eignet da es einiges aushalten muss aber auch nicht steinhart sein darf...
Hoffe die Holzexperten können mir da helfen^^


----------



## Sveni (1. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Robustes Holz*

Hallo Darius,

die heimischen Holzarten wie Fichte und Kiefer sind relativ weich und splittern dafür nicht ganz so schnell.
Eiche, __ Esche, Akazie sind schon etwas härter.
Die Tropenhölzer sind teilweise sehr hart und spröde. Somit splittern sie auch schneller,
hinterlassen aber dafür beim gegnerischen Fichten-Gladius mächtige Dellen

Gewässerte Hölzer sind relativ biegsam/flexiebel und brechen weniger schnell!

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Hagalaz (1. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Robustes Holz*

Ok danke werde dann wahrscheinlich auf __ Esche zurückgreifen


----------



## S.Reiner (2. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Robustes Holz*

Nu ich kann da noch den Haselnussstrauch empfehlen ( Der ist schon ein paar Jahre in gebrauch )


----------



## Olli.P (3. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Robustes Holz*

Hi,

ohne jetzt irgendjemandem zu nahe treten zu wollen.............. 

Wie willst du aus dem "Zahnstocher" ein passendes Brett raussägen...........


----------



## S.Reiner (3. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Robustes Holz*

Hii Olli der Zahnstocher ist gut 2m und 4 cm im Durchmesser ein Schwert würde da schon gehen oder so was in der Art nu aber eigentlich muss damit auch garnichts gehen der reicht mir auch so schon für enn Tänzchen um den Stock lieber ist mir aber Frieden auf Erden und garkeine Waffenänliche gebilde Gruss Reiner


----------



## Hagalaz (4. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Robustes Holz*

Haselnussholz hatte ich mit auch überlegt aber da dieses doch relativ weich ist und schnell ziemliche "Dellen" bekommt bleibe ich wohl bei __ Esche trotzdem danke 
Von der Größe her wäre es kein Problem da es durchaus Haselnusssträucher mit 10 Durchmesser Stämmen gibt


----------



## Wuzzel (4. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Robustes Holz*

Hallo Darius, gute Wahl !
Ist nen Ideales Holz dafür, deswegen wird es ja auch im Werkzeugbau angewendet. 
Es ist ähnlich hart wie Eiche, hat aber ne höhere Biegefestigkeit und ist für solche Sportgeräte ideal geeignet. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Hagalaz (5. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Robustes Holz*

Ja das Eschenholz ist wirklich äußerst robust in jeder Hinsicht!
Hab mir bisher schon einige Bögen aus __ Esche gemacht und noch keiner ist gebrochen.


----------



## S.Reiner (6. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Robustes Holz*

Hallo Darius (alten Kampftechniken ) Habe da Gestern im TV etwas gesehen was Dich dann interesieren könnte es hies QI GONG das ist dann was echtes  Ich selber lass das mal besser


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (6. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Robustes Holz*

 Darius,

ich kann dir nur empfehlen mal nach Toledo (Spanien) zu fahren - da kommst Du in Kaufrausch. Ein tolles Paradies . Auch San Marino ist eine Reise wert. Mein Papa und ich sind ebenfalls Fans.

Ich persönlich würde mit einer Kendoausrüstung trainieren. Da hast Du einen gewissen Schutz. 

Viel Erfolg und zeig mal was Du daraus gemacht hast.


----------



## Hagalaz (6. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Robustes Holz*

Danke Reiner werd mir das mal ansehen
Kendo hatte ich mir auch überlegt gibts bei mir in der Nähe aber nicht und mir persönlich gefallen die europäischen Kampftechniken und die Gladiatoren Ausbildungen. Und da ich auch gerne mit Leder arbeite werde ich wahrscheinlich auf eine Lederrüstung zugreifen
Bestelle gerne von Internetseiten die sich darauf speziallistiert haben...
Machst du irgendetwas in Richtung Schwertkampf?

Wenn ich die Tage dazu komme die Gladius anzufertigen werde ich bilder machen.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (7. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Robustes Holz*

Nö,

wir sind eher Blankwaffen - und Vorderladersammler - aber nur Originale. Leider kaufen die Russen den Markt wie blöde leer.

Früher habe ich oft mit verschiedenen asiatischen Waffen trainiert.


----------



## Hagalaz (8. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Robustes Holz*

Bin auch ein absoluter Blankwaffenfan und -sammler nur zum trainieren bevorzuge ich Holzwaffen da bei diesen Körper treffer nicht so sehr schmerzen wie wenn ein Metallschwert einen trift


----------

